# How do I get on the post placement forum?



## skyblu

As the subject says, I have been a adopter now for 11 months how do I get on the post placement link?
Thanks.
Skyblu.


----------



## Miny Moo

Would like to know as well.


----------



## GERTIE179

Ditto - I would like to know ;-)


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

There's a link at the beginning of the chat thread and you send your request to the mods. I did this about 6 weeks ago but never heard back


----------



## Loopylou29

Lolly

I filled that link out and never heard back. I sent a pm to Mel who is one of the administrators and access was given within a couple of hours.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Brill, thank you Loopy


----------



## katie c

there's a post placement forum?

what discussed on there that we don't discuss on the main boards?


----------



## Loopylou29

Well katie wouldn't you like to know haha.

In all honesty its fairly quiet on the post placement board. Its just somewhere people can give a bit more information or discuss issues a little more openly.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Thanks for that, I think I might need to get on that forum.


----------



## GERTIE179

Right I think I'm being a bit dim but how do you contact Mel as I notice we have no official mod anymore?
Thanks G


----------



## Loopylou29

Click the my messages tab at the top of the board. Click send message. In the to box type Mel. Type your pm and send.


----------



## Mel

Who needs access


----------



## Mel

I have given all those on this thread who have asked access to the post placement board   


Mel
x


----------



## MummyElf

Had no idea it existed...where is it?


----------



## GERTIE179

Thanks Mel


----------



## Loopylou29

Mummy Elf

Its an extra board that appears under the resource area of tge adoption and fostering section.If you pm Mel she can arrange access.


----------



## newmum

Hi Mel can I have access also please? Thanks


----------



## Bunny Face

And me please Mel. 

Didn't know that existed either!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Oh me please Mel. 
Xx


----------



## skyblu

Thank you so much Mel. A great page.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Thanks so much Mel


----------



## sevsxp

Yes please Mel.... I also wasnt aware of it.....

Thanks


----------



## Jules11

oooh,  hate to miss out on something.  Can I have access to please Mel.

Thanks


----------



## Macgyver

Can I have access to please Mel x


----------



## baby0684

Never heard of this board. Could you please give me access. Thankyou xx


----------



## Little Yellow Bird

Can I have acess too please ?

LYB


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Me too please? Do you need any credentials?


----------



## summer girl

Can I have access too please Mel?


----------



## E3021

Hi Mel, please can I have access too?
Thanks


----------



## someday

Mel said:


> Who needs access


Me please.x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

You may find it quicker if you PM'd Mel by clicking this liink:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=pm;sa=send;u=2


----------



## Mel

Hi All,


I have given those on this thread who have requested it access to the post placement area, if you could PM if you require access please as although I am online every day I do not read all threads    (just makes life a little bit easier for me   )


While I am here I would just like to say congratulations to all of you   


Mel
x


----------



## Wyxie

I wonder if there could be a sticky or something similar in this forum letting people know that there is one, and what to do to get access.  I'm aware that a lot of people with recently placed children are not aware there is one.  I didn't know there was either actually, for ages, now I think about it.

Wyxie xx


----------



## Dame Edna

Thanks Wyxie.

I will raise it with Site Management.

X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Thanks wyxie I'd like access and to know how to please z


----------



## MummyPhinie

Is it different to the parenting an adopted child?


----------



## snapdragon

Yes it is Phinie


----------



## Barbados Girl

Please could I have access?


----------



## Dame Edna

Mel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given those on this thread who have requested it access to the post placement area, if you could PM if you require access please as although I am online every day I do not read all threads  (just makes life a little bit easier for me  )
> 
> While I am here I would just like to say congratulations to all of you
> 
> Mel
> x


Dear All

Please see above message from Mel. If you would like to apply for access to the Post Placement Board then please PM Mel, as she suggests in her post.

In the meantime, I am enquiring as to whether a 'sticky' note could be set to make people aware that this Board exists. This is not a decision I can make but I have raised the question.

Thanks
DE


----------

